# Know When a Web Page Was Last Updated



## aerain (Apr 30, 2000)

Would you like to know when a specific Web page was last updated? If you use Microsoft Internet Explorer, you can easily determine when a page was updated last.

- Navigate to the page you want to check. 
- In the Address Bar, type: *javascript:alert(document.lastModified) *
- Press Enter.

A message box displays the date and time of the last update.


----------



## bklynyc (Jun 11, 2001)

That's a cool trick I learned a while back. I bookmarked it so that I don't have to remember it exactly. Only glitch with this is that pages with ads can give the current date and time even if the page hasn't been updated.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

Doesn't work. I typed it in and all I get is a blank page, and the line changes to

http://java script:alert(document.lastModified)/

when I hit enter.

===
Does it only work with certain browsers? I'm using IE 5.50, with no updates


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, I get the same blank page also when I tried it.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Thats because the forum puts a space between java and script. "java script" should be one word.
This is a neat trick, but IMO its not very effective on the web pages of today. Look at this page for example. The ads on the top bottom and right change every time the page is loaded. Lots of pages have weather/newsfeeds on them that change every time the page is loaded. Many pages have dynamic clocks. It just doesn't work well on your average page.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

brendandonhu:

Thanks, it works fine now ...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You don't want the http:// either.

Just

javascript:alert(document.lastModified)


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Get Jan 1 1970 for this site.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

thanks nice trick but when i do it to this page it alwys just says the normal time???


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Read my last post.


----------

